# Servomotor Feedbacksystem



## automations (7 April 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand genau erklären was an einem Servomotor ein Feedbacksystem ist und wozu man es benmötigt??

Ist es eigentlich sinnvoll eine Antriebsauslegung mit Servomotroen durchzuführen ohne den dazugehörigen Servoverstärker zu berücksichtigen?? Also, für eine Applikation mache ich eine passenede Servomotorauslegung u der Kunde dazu sucht sich selber einen Umrichter/Regler aus?? ist so etwas üblich??

danke schon mal!!
gruß


----------



## Deltal (7 April 2010)

Ein Feedbacksystem braucht das Servosteuergerät um den Motor zu steuern. Für das simple Ansteuern ist die Rotorlage wichtig. Für Steuergeräte mit Technologie (Positionieren, Lageregelung) wird die Rückmeldung als Wegmessung genutzt.

Es kann oft einfacher sein, Servo und Steuergerät aus einen Haus zu beziehen. Gerade bei der Inbetriebnahme.
Friss oder Strib ist nicht gerade optimal, denke man sollte sich schon im vorfeld mal drüber unterhalten.


----------



## trinitaucher (7 April 2010)

Die Funktion des Feedbacks beim Servomotor hat Deltal schon erklärt.
Der Motor wird vom Regler immer im elektrisch günstigsten Winkel bestromt, um das maximale Drehmoment über den ganzen Drehzahlbereich abzurufen. Dazu muss die Rotorlage bekannt sein.

Wir suchen uns meistens nen Motor der vom Drehmoment und Drehzahlbereich passt und wählen anhand des Stillstandsstroms des Motors den Regler aus. Der Stillstandsstrom (größter Strom der M-n-Kennlinie) sollte dem Nennstrom des Reglers entsprechen.


----------



## automations (8 April 2010)

vielen Dank für eure Antworten!!

ist bei der Umrichterauswahl als der entscheidende Punkt der Strom?? Stillstandsstrom vom Motor mit dem Nennmomentstrom oder sogar Maximalstrom vom Umrichter/Regler???

Wird eigentlich in der Antriebstechnik für die Auslegung von Servomotoren oft mit dem Auslegungsprogramm ServoSoft von ConrolEng gearbeitet?? Oder gibt es andere Programme die die meisten Anbieter bevorzugen??


----------



## Knaller (18 April 2010)

*Auslegung Antriebe*

Das auslegen ist immer so eine Sache.
Meistens haben die Mechaniker die Daten Drehzahl Drehmoment usw festgelegt.  Dann wird der Motor an Hand dieser Daten ausgewählt und der entsprechende Regelverstärker.  Dabei muß nicht unbedingt das Stillstandsdrehmoment der wichtige Faktor sein.  Viele Antriebe haben eine bestimmte Überlastfähigkeit. Das heißt bei drehendem Anker kann immer ein größerer Strom als im Stillstand fließen.
Firmen wie Bosch Rexroth machen an Hand von mechanischen Daten und dem Bewegungsprofil eine Auslegung.  Der Temperaturverlauf und die Einschaltdauer der Achse sind sehr wichtig. Die verfügbare Energiedichte im Antrieb ist auch wichtig.  
 Daher immer einen der Auslegungsspezalisten fragen.

Gruß an alle   Knaller


----------



## trinitaucher (18 April 2010)

automations schrieb:


> Wird eigentlich in der Antriebstechnik für die Auslegung von Servomotoren oft mit dem Auslegungsprogramm ServoSoft von ConrolEng gearbeitet?? Oder gibt es andere Programme die die meisten Anbieter bevorzugen??


Die Hersteller haben meistens eigene Software. Teilweise sogar kostenlos. Aber oft ist die Auswahl bei uns nicht so kritisch, dass man sie unbedingt benutzen muss.
Außerdem bieten die Hersteller meistens den Service an, einem den Motor entsprechend der Appliaktionsdaten auszulegen. Dann braucht man sich selbst keine evtl. kostenpflichtige Software zuzulegen.


automations schrieb:


> ist bei der Umrichterauswahl als der  entscheidende Punkt der Strom?? Stillstandsstrom vom Motor mit dem  Nennmomentstrom oder sogar Maximalstrom vom Umrichter/Regler???


Bei Servomotoren schauen wir immer auf den Strom, sowie die Drehzahl-Drehmoment-Kennlinie wegen des dynamischen Verhaltens. Der Maximalstrom des Motors zeigt dessen Überlastfähigkeit, wobei der Umrichter immer kleiner dimensioniert (oder kleiner eingestellt) sein sollte, als der Motormaximalstrom. Sonst droht Zerstörung bei konstant hoher Auslastung/Überlastung.
=> immer ins Datenblatt schauen!


Knaller schrieb:


> Das auslegen ist immer so eine Sache.
> Meistens haben die Mechaniker die Daten Drehzahl Drehmoment usw  festgelegt.  Dann wird der Motor an Hand dieser Daten ausgewählt und der  entsprechende Regelverstärker.  Dabei muß nicht unbedingt das  Stillstandsdrehmoment der wichtige Faktor sein.  Viele Antriebe haben  eine bestimmte Überlastfähigkeit. Das heißt bei drehendem Anker kann  immer ein größerer Strom als im Stillstand fließen.
> Firmen wie Bosch Rexroth machen an Hand von mechanischen Daten und dem  Bewegungsprofil eine Auslegung.  Der Temperaturverlauf und die  Einschaltdauer der Achse sind sehr wichtig. Die verfügbare Energiedichte  im Antrieb ist auch wichtig.
> Daher immer einen der Auslegungsspezalisten fragen.
> ...


Servoantriebe sind heutzutage generell gut überlastbar. Meist bis zum 4-fachen Stillstandsstrom. Deswegen sind es ja Servomotoren. Die Servoumrichter können heutzutage ebenfalls für eine begrenzte Zeit das 2- oder 3-fache des Nennstroms ausgeben.
Den Stillstandsstrom kann ein Servomotor unbegrenzt lange abgeben, ohne thermisch überlastet zu werden.
Somit passt es i. d. R. ganz gut, den Umrichter auf den Stillstandsstrom  des Motors abzustimmen. Durch die kurzzeitige Überlastung sind dann  sehr gute Dynamiken möglich.

Die thermische Auslastung wird eigentlich vom Umrichter gemessen oder berechnet und somit der Motor immer gut innerhalb seiner Grenzen bewegt. Legt man den Motor allerdings zu "aggressiv" aus, kann es vorkommen, dass bei höheren Temperaturen im Betrieb eine der Sicherheitsvorkeherungen (z.B. Stormbegrenzung) zuschlägt und dann die gewünschten Verfahrprofile und Drehmomente nicht mehr erreicht werden können.

Deswegen mein Faustformel-Tipp: den Servoumrichter nach Motor-Stillstandsstrom zu bemessen.

Aber natürlich sollte man immer den Antriebshersteller bitten, eine Auslegung zu machen oder die eigene zumindest überprüfen lassen. Dann macht man nichts falsch.


----------



## SERVOsoft (23 September 2010)

*CAE-Tool SERVOsoft*

>>> Dies ist zwar häufig der Fall, aber nicht zu empfehlen. Denn das Antriebssystem sollte optimal auf die Mechanik und das Bewegungsprofil abgestimmt sein. Als Anregung kann ich einen Artikel von B&R zu diesem Thema empfehlen. Gerne schicke ich den Artikel Interessenten zu.<<<


automations schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ist es eigentlich sinnvoll eine Antriebsauslegung mit Servomotroen durchzuführen ohne den dazugehörigen Servoverstärker zu berücksichtigen?? Also, für eine Applikation mache ich eine passenede Servomotorauslegung u der Kunde dazu sucht sich selber einen Umrichter/Regler aus?? ist so etwas üblich??
> 
> ...


----------



## SERVOsoft (23 September 2010)

automations schrieb:


> vielen Dank für eure Antworten!!
> 
> ist bei der Umrichterauswahl als der entscheidende Punkt der Strom?? Stillstandsstrom vom Motor mit dem Nennmomentstrom oder sogar Maximalstrom vom Umrichter/Regler???
> 
> Wird eigentlich in der Antriebstechnik für die Auslegung von Servomotoren oft mit dem Auslegungsprogramm ServoSoft von ConrolEng gearbeitet?? Oder gibt es andere Programme die die meisten Anbieter bevorzugen??


SERVOsoft wird heute von einigen 1000 Usern weltweit zur kompletten Auslegung von Antriebssystemen - elektrisch+mechanisch - verwendet. Sowohl Antriebslieferanten als auch Maschinenbauer nutzen dieses Engineering Tool und schaffen damit auch einen Brückenschlag zwischen Mechanischer und Elektrischer Konstruktionsabteilung.
B&R hat zu diesem Thema einen interessanten Artikel verfasst, gerne schicke ich Interessierten diesen zu.


----------



## klausbre (23 September 2010)

*Ein wenig aus dem Nähkästchen*



automations schrieb:


> vielen Dank für eure Antworten!!
> 
> ist bei der Umrichterauswahl als der entscheidende Punkt der Strom?? Stillstandsstrom vom Motor mit dem Nennmomentstrom oder sogar Maximalstrom vom Umrichter/Regler???
> 
> Wird eigentlich in der Antriebstechnik für die Auslegung von Servomotoren oft mit dem Auslegungsprogramm ServoSoft von ConrolEng gearbeitet?? Oder gibt es andere Programme die die meisten Anbieter bevorzugen??



Hallo,

hier möchte ich mich auch einmal zu Wort melden. Wir machen praktisch
täglich Auslegungen von Servo- und anderen Motoren für unsere Kunden
... natürlich kostenfrei. Im Grunde ist mir das als Lieferant auch am
liebsten, dann bin ich mir sicher, dass die angebotene Lösung auch
das tut, was der Kunde erwartet und nicht bis zur Schmerzgrenze
über- oder unterdimensioniert ist.

Wir verwenden dazu zum Teil kommerzielle Software,
aber auch eine Reihe von individuellen Excel-Tabellen (was sich gerade
zur Untersuchung der Lastträgheit im Vergleich zur Motorträgheit
sehr gut bewährt hat). Dieses Kriterium ist für eine Servoachse
häufig eines der Wichtigsten, wird aber gerne vergessen ... mit 
dramatischen Folgen für die Positionierung).

Gehen wir einmal davon aus, dass alle logischen Dinge zusammenpassen
(der Umrichter hat die gewünschte Funktionalität, passt von der
Spannungsklasse und kann das am Motor vorhandene Gebersignal
auswerten), dann ist die Welt eigentlich recht einfach:
wie auch jeder Frequenzumrichter ist der Servoregler eine Stromquelle
mit definierten Überlasteigenschaften.

Da der Leerlaufstrom beim AC-Servo immer ein wenig höher ist, als
der Nennstrom ist dies für den Anfang ein recht ordentliches 
Dimensionierungskriterium. 

Allerdings darf man dann noch keine umwerfende Dynamik erwarten, 
aus einem einfachen Grund:
- der Antrieb kann typ. 3-5fachen Nennstrom kurzzeitig
- der Regler kann je nach Hersteller den 1,5...3-fachen Nennstrom
   auch kurzzeitig
(die beiden kurzzeitig können sich zudem ordentlich unterscheiden, wenn
 ein Servomotor u.U. Minuten braucht um sich ordentlich aufzuheizen, 
 macht der Regler viel schneller zu (3..60s sind hier typische Werte)

Da Strom direkt proportional zum Moment der Synchronmaschine ist,
sollte man sich die von der Applikation geforderten Werte gut ansehen.

Ein wenig physikalisches Verständnis ist (trotz aller Numerikprogramme)
natürlich immer hilfreich.

Vielleicht noch ein Angebot zum Schluss: wenn Sie ein konkretes
Beispiel mitbringen, können wir gerne einmal zusammen eine Auslegung
vornehmen.


Falls Sie hier an einem


----------



## Markus (23 September 2010)

habe auch noch ein meinen senf dazu...
zum thema dfeedback habe ich da vor ein paar tagen schon ein paar zeilen abgelassen:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39129

wie mein vorredner sagte sollte man aber zum auslegen schon etwas mehr drauf haben als ein windowsprogramm zu starten.

wie man das lastträgheistmoment errechnet zb. wie ein asm oder sonchron überhaupt funktioniert bzw. welche eigenschaften er hat....

das verhältniss des lasträgheitsmomentes ist übrigens ein entscheidender faktor für die dynamik eines systems. bei hochdynamischen achsen sollte man 3:1 nicht überschreiten, leute die im umrichter jeden parameter mit vornamen kennen schaffen es auch mit 5:1, aber das hängt von der applikation ab... ich habe auch schon synchronmaschinen mit verhältniss von 6000:1 verbaut, aber da redet nicht mal mehr ne schnecke von dynamik...


----------



## SERVOsoft (23 September 2010)

klausbre schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier möchte ich mich auch einmal zu Wort melden. Wir machen praktisch
> täglich Auslegungen von Servo- und anderen Motoren für unsere Kunden
> ...


Gerne möchte ich auch noch mal meine Meinung kund tun...

Anbei noch ein Beitrag zum Thema "Antriebsauslegung" unter:
http://www.controleng.ca/Press/B&R-ServoSoft-Article-Jul2010-DE.pdf

Meines Erachtens muss sich jeder Antriebsanwender die Frage stellen, ob er von seinen Lieferanten "geholfen" werden will oder eigenes Know How zum Thema Antriebstechnik & Motion Control aufbauen möchte.
Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, es gibt Antriebshersteller und Systemlieferanten mit exzellenter Beratungskompetenz aber leider auch viele, die nicht wirklich wissen, was sie tun.


----------

